# Sailing Trogir, Croatia in June 2017 - Where to go?



## hahler (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm planning a 7-day charter out of Trogir, Croatia at the end of June, and am looking for any advice, tips/tricks and information. General or specific. I'll have a co-captain (identical experience), along with 4 other adults and 6 kids (ages 4 - 11) who are all adventurous travelers, but non-sailors. We are sailing a Jeanneau 509. It's going to be quite an adventure, to say the least. 

I've started researching, plotting courses, learning weather, etc. We will be sailing out of Trogir, and heading south - Vis, Bisevo, Hvar/Pakleni islands, Brac, possibly Korcula. Specifically, looking for inspiration, recommendations, advice on where to go and where to not go. Considering my crew, definitely leaning towards more conservative sails and anchorages, e.g. sail 2-4 hours in the morning, moor/anchor for day and night to explore island. Med mooring and piloting within harbors, marinas, mooring balls definitely is on the top of the "worry" list, along with Adriatic winds.

Previous chartering experience -- twice in BVIs, once in French Riviera, and multiple times sailing Lake Superior. 16 summers sailing the mighty Mississippi in southern Minnesota.  Started out with a Hunter 32, and then have been sailing a Catalina 387 for past 5 years. Also have recent ASA 106 Advanced Coastal Cruising certification, and the ICC certification and documentation.

Many thanks in advance for any feedback. Happy sailing!!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

There are Croatia and Adriatic specific guide books recently published.
I would grab a couple of them and digest what they offer.

Probably the same you did for the BVIs...?
Then get extra tips learned from people here on the Internet.

Your conservative plan makes good sense for the people you are with.
Have fun and teach the children!


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

I liked Korcula but Trogir itself is very nice. I also visited the other places on your list. Can't really go wrong. As been said get the book though some details are now dated. It sure beats sailing Lake Peppin.


----------



## hahler (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks! I have the 777 Harbours and Anchorages for Croatia - great for information for anchoring and a great wealth of options. Do you know the names of any other cruising guides recently published?


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

hahler said:


> Thanks! I have the 777 Harbours and Anchorages for Croatia - great for information for anchoring and a great wealth of options. Do you know the names of any other cruising guides recently published?


There is an older Imran guide of the Adriatic but it is a bit out of date - we used it but when we got 777 we used 777 for nav purposes and the Adriatic for the site seeing ect - 
good luck and have fun


----------

